# Saltwater and Reels



## brofoster (Jun 20, 2011)

I usually dont spend a lot of money on fishing.  I catch great fish on whatever the post exchange has on sale and usually its some decent stuff.  Well recently I decided to step my game up as those reels wouldnt last to long especially under saltwater conditions. 

Well I went out and bought myself a few Flueger Medalist and some really nice Penn reels.  I decided I am going to babysit these reels.  No more throwing em in the bed of the truck to bounce around until I was ready to fish again.  I hose these reels down after every use and usually oil them every week or two.  I fish at least 3 times a week.  Even with all of this breastfeeding of the Fluegers is acting STICKY and GUMMY! It usually breaks after a while but Im like man i just paid  $150 for this reel.  

Help me out guys! What can I do to save my reels?

Calvin


----------



## stev (Jun 21, 2011)

I always take my reels of the rods when cleaning .Wash rods with dawn and reels washed with hot water .Dosent hurt to wash everything with dawn and hot water .just rinse real well.Will last a long time this way .Hot water disolves the salt .


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 21, 2011)

brofoster said:


> I usually dont spend a lot of money on fishing.  I catch great fish on whatever the post exchange has on sale and usually its some decent stuff.  Well recently I decided to step my game up as those reels wouldnt last to long especially under saltwater conditions.
> 
> Well I went out and bought myself a few Flueger Medalist and some really nice Penn reels.  I decided I am going to babysit these reels.  No more throwing em in the bed of the truck to bounce around until I was ready to fish again.  I hose these reels down after every use and usually oil them every week or two.  I fish at least 3 times a week.  Even with all of this breastfeeding of the Fluegers is acting STICKY and GUMMY! It usually breaks after a while but Im like man i just paid  $150 for this reel.
> 
> ...



Calvin,

Depending upon your cleaning ,you may need to open the side of the real and add some reel grease,make sure you get some good stuff and if possible get some that is water proof.Also remove the spool and ensure the shaft is not bent ( pull the spool off and look at the gap around the nut as you reel)...Hope this helps ( also when you have it open oil the bearings for the handle )...

Mike


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 21, 2011)

I just spray mine down with Reel Magic after every use. No problems for over 10 year or more now. Main thing is to keep the reels from being dunked in the saltwater or anything like that.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 21, 2011)

another good idea and some folks may say Im crazy but stay away from reel grease.(gums up and dirt,salt and grim sticks to grease and that's not good for your reels......and let me add WD40 should be a no no to....

here is what I use to lube my reels with.
ReelX.....here is some info for you

ReelX for Fishing Reels

ReelX is the best thing to happen to your fishing reel since you took it out of the box! This hi-tech, extreme-pressure lubricant stops and prevents wear, corrosion, and rust. With no wax, tar, silicone, or other solids—It Can't Gum-Up. ReelX has the same corrosion-inhibiting properties as CorrosionX but it lubricates even better, outperforming all other lubricants. It displaces moisture, and WON'T HARM MONOFILAMENT.

Used instead of grease, ReelX is the best lubricant you can use for fishing reels. It does not attract salt, dust, or dirt and outperforms lubricants fortified with Teflon* (Polytetrafluoroethylene [PTFE]), and due to its unique polar bonding technology, CorrosionX repels water and doesn't dissipate quickly or wash off in harsh saltwater environments.


----------



## jamessig (Jun 21, 2011)

Pflueger reels aren't built for saltwater use in my opinion and I suspect you will continue to have problems with them no matter what you do. The smaller Penn spinning reels with graphite bodies aren't very durable either. I've owned a dozen or so of the 4400 spinners and I wouldn't buy another one. The metal bodied spinners 750-950 are more durable, especially if you can find an older one built in the U.S. The Chinese ones are liable to have issues with quality though.
 The Diawa BG series and some of the Okuma offerings are a reasonable trade-off between quality/durability and cost.
 I got two Shimano Stradics last year but it will be a while before I have an opinion on their durability.


----------



## 1john4:4 (Jun 21, 2011)

Dustin Pate said:


> I just spray mine down with Reel Magic after every use. No problems for over 10 year or more now. Main thing is to keep the reels from being dunked in the saltwater or anything like that.




That is what I do too and they work like a champ. I will also loosen the drag all the way as well when I put them up for the year.


----------



## nickel back (Jun 21, 2011)

jamessig said:


> Pflueger reels aren't built for saltwater use in my opinion and I suspect you will continue to have problems with them no matter what you do. The smaller Penn spinning reels with graphite bodies aren't very durable either. I've owned a dozen or so of the 4400 spinners and I wouldn't buy another one. The metal bodied spinners 750-950 are more durable, especially if you can find an older one built in the U.S. The Chinese ones are liable to have issues with quality though.
> The Diawa BG series and some of the Okuma offerings are a reasonable trade-off between quality/durability and cost.
> I got two Shimano Stradics last year but it will be a while before I have an opinion on their durability.



I like the Daiwa Whisker Tournament SS Spinning Reels


----------



## huntindawg (Jun 21, 2011)

jamessig said:


> Pflueger reels aren't built for saltwater use in my opinion



And how did you form this opinion??

I have a 2 of the cheaper line Pflueger Trion spinning reels that have been excellent in the salt for the past 4 years.  Still as smooth today as when I brought them out of the box.  All I do is rinse really well and use a little Reel Magic about every 5th trip or so.


----------



## strange diver (Jun 23, 2011)

When you start to feel the reel get gummy break it down and remove any oil or grime that can be wiped off with a towel.  I try to remove all that I can before new lube is applied.


----------



## CAL (Jun 23, 2011)

Take your reels off the rods and have a good place to haul them safely.Nothing looks worst than a reel left on the rod and hauled in the bed of a truck.Take care of them like you do your firearm!I bet it is clean and cared for.I made bags for mine from chamois.kept them stored there till used.Good luck Calvin.


----------



## Rock-hard (Jun 24, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> And how did you form this opinion??
> 
> I have a 2 of the cheaper line Pflueger Trion spinning reels that have been excellent in the salt for the past 4 years.  Still as smooth today as when I brought them out of the box.  All I do is rinse really well and use a little Reel Magic about every 5th trip or so.



Pflueger is CHINESE for SHAKESPEARE which equals CHEAP PIECE OF JUNK. I have some PFLs that have only been carried in the boat twice and completely washed with dawn and very well rinsed with fresh water. They have never been cast. The finish is peeling off of them.  Anyway, Shakespeare makes them and everything Shakespeare makes comes from China, which means you are getting cheap  junk.


----------



## skiff23 (Jun 24, 2011)

Rock-hard said:


> Pflueger is CHINESE for SHAKESPEARE which equals CHEAP PIECE OF JUNK. I have some PFLs that have only been carried in the boat twice and completely washed with dawn and very well rinsed with fresh water. They have never been cast. The finish is peeling off of them.  Anyway, Shakespeare makes them and everything Shakespeare makes comes from China, which means you are getting cheap  junk.



I disagree with this. I have several Ugly Sticks made by Shakespeare, from ultra light to Heavy boat rods, and love them all. My father and i have used Ugly sticks for years and havnt regretted buying a one. This is one of the best rods for the money on the market. Yes it is a Shakespear product !


----------



## Rock-hard (Jun 25, 2011)

skiff23 said:


> I disagree with this. I have several Ugly Sticks made by Shakespeare, from ultra light to Heavy boat rods, and love them all. My father and i have used Ugly sticks for years and havnt regretted buying a one. This is one of the best rods for the money on the market. Yes it is a Shakespear product !



I too use Shakespeare rods and some of them are great. If you pay attention to whats going on in the whole fishing industry however, you will know that ALL SHAKESPEARE products are still cheap Chinese stuff compared to the few that are American made. In addition the topic of discussion ws REELS, not RODS. Please keep up.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't think pflueger is a chinese word.  they use symbols anyway, not letters.  If you could write pflueger in symbols, then you would have a more valid argument.


----------



## Rock-hard (Jun 26, 2011)

ryanwhit said:


> I don't think pflueger is a chinese word.  they use symbols anyway, not letters.  If you could write pflueger in symbols, then you would have a more valid argument.



Just kidding dude. I am very well aware that the CHINESE use symbols like AMERICAN $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ as their primary symbol.


----------



## huntindawg (Jun 27, 2011)

So which American made reels do you use? I missed it there in your bashing of Shakespeare and Pflueger.

There's only 1 company that I know that has completely, 100% American made reels and I bet that ain't what you're fishing w/.


----------



## Rock-hard (Jun 27, 2011)

huntindawg said:


> So which American made reels do you use? I missed it there in your bashing of Shakespeare and Pflueger.
> 
> There's only 1 company that I know that has completely, 100% American made reels and I bet that ain't what you're fishing w/.



So you don't think I am fishing with California made AVETS. Shame on you.  

I am not bashing Shakespeare. Can you dispute what I said? I have 5 rods that I need to send back, and a box of shakespeare reels that the finish looks like it just melted off. They are CHINESE JUNK, but I do have some, having been a long time Shakespeare PS member. They were HQd in Columbia but manufactured in China. I have Penns, American made, and some Quantums( ZEBCO) probably chinese made but not sure. The penns & quantums work great period. The Shakespeare products to include Plueger fall apart with little use. That is simply a FACT.


----------



## CAL (Jun 27, 2011)

Calvin,I have just done some research on saltwater and it's effect on equipment.According to what I read,all the washing with fresh water will not get rid of the salt residue left by fishing in salt water.Google it and you will see what I mean.There are products out there that will get the salt off your equipment.After using let your equipment dry and then spray them with a good lubricant.Before this research I have just washed my reels in fresh water good and let dry.I then spray them with a good lubricant like 5-56.Some of my reels are well over 40 years old with a couple close to 75 years old.I use Penn 209 to troll with and also a Penn Level Line.They work perfectly and have never given trouble.


----------



## geaux-fish (Jun 29, 2011)

The new Penn Battle ( awesome ). Ugly Stik rods ( hard to break ).
 Penn ssg ( good ). Penn ssm (better). Penn Slammer (best). Saltaway ( best product going ).


----------

